# opinion needed ariens 42 inch



## pberm1962 (Aug 29, 2013)

i am also looking at a new ariens 960160027 Riding Mower 17.5 HP Briggs, 42" cut, 6 Gears, 6 Deck heights, 15" turn radious. the guy wants $ 750 for this one. i have two thirds of an acre and its a bit bumpy but level , i am a little worried about the deck on this one, with no wheels on it as my lawn is not real smooth. someone suggested you can add wheels to the deck,can you? what do you think of this mower for my application? thanks paul


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This would be a good mower for the application you describe. Not sure what "bumpy but level" means. The wheels you refer to are the antiscalp wheels I'm guessing. They're designed for uneven terrains where you have a dip or rise in your path. From what you're describing, you may not even have a need for them.


----------

